# boot os9 after failure of osx install



## slimmacman (Jan 19, 2009)

i tried to install osx but the dmg file would not read, so i used disk copy to mount image. after mounting image mac would not starup on restart for that image// so i started back up in os 9 but now all i see is the grey apple, it freezes on that, i have a B&W G3// please help i have the install disc's


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 19, 2009)

Which version of Mac OS X are you installing?
What are the specs of your G3? CPU, RAM, HD size, current OS and partition setup?
Can you install from the original DVD installers?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2009)

Where did you download the disk image file from?  Maybe the image is corrupted somehow.


----------

